# **1.8T Engine Swap Guide**



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok so the pm's are starting to pile up and I didnt feel like replying in an allready misleading thread.*Please refer to my original thread if you dont quite understand what is going on.* This is just something rough that I am typing @ 2.30AM so please excuse the rambling.

_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_someone will try it

Someone allready has using the information I provided for him.He just refuses to post in here due to immaturity and lack of common sense this forum portrays.Cant say I blame him half the time....
Kinda like the old saying "champagne taste,vinegar pockets"









_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_Standalone is the only way unless you want a Mk4 cluster stuffed in your glove box.

Not entirely true.He can obtain a harness and ecu from a Pre-DBW Audi A4/VW Passat and perform the conversion.He would just be stuck with a pissy MAF.

_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_
sight more than $1500 for a budget. ( 3x's would get you in the ball park)

Ok here is some insight for all you Digi-II users.You can do an NA 20V Swap on Digi-II for UNDER $1500US using your Digi-II but prepared to do fabrication to make it work.Basically you will literally only be swaping the head.
*AEB Pistons (provided your fox has a stock 81mm bore piston
* AEB connecting rod (provided your Fox has a 48mm journal Crankshaft)
*20V Head
*8V Im shaft modified to fit AEB cam gear
*16V Plug wires
*Relcation & use of BMW 535i MAF to the drivers side.
*ADR 20V NA exhaust manifold.
*etc

_Quote, originally posted by *Windowlicker* »_I got the wrong block do NOT get the APH block (out of a beetle) as there is only ONE car

Nothing wrong with the APH block.You will still need to build engine mount brackets to fit it into the fox.All Audi A4's & VW Passat's with the internal water pump had the oil pan that will work (2002 was just a year).
Ok now thats all said and done...onto you:

_Quote, originally posted by *gti_luver19* »_i was researching and the motor will bolt up but the intake and the exhaust will be fun.If i were to do the swap i would go standalone and i would love to be the first to do the swap on vortex and i would love to take u guys for the ride but ima need some help.

Hey,well the choice is clear that you want to go standalone and I think thats a wise choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .*034EFi Stage Ic* is what most of our swapers use to get the 1.8T up and running in a giffy.Comes with a base map and more support than you need.
Now you have 2 options for this swap:
*OPTION #1: AEB SWAP*
Allthough this seems to be the most simplest and desired swap,I dont like it simply because the AEB block does not have the provisions to mount the stock VW Fox/Audi 80 engine mount brackets requiring you the user to fabricate your own.If you can see yourself building engine mount brackets without an issue then this is the route for you as it is not challenging and the engine is a straight fit.You will only need to require:
* Complete AEB engine/ATM engine
* Custom Intake Manifold 
* Custom drivers side engine mount bracket
* Custom passenger side engine mount bracket.
The rest of the parts will be generic off the shelf units.Expect to make a downpipe for the turbocharger.








*OPTION #2 : BUILD A HYBRID!*
This to me is the best route to go simply because piecing together parts is always cheaper than buying a whole engine.For e.g. why buy a 1.8 block when you can get a 2.0 ABA?Why buy a stock exhaust manifold when you can buy an ATP unit? etc 
So how do you go about building a hybrid?
Simple....*you will need the following parts*:
* OBD-1 ABA Block
* OBD-1 ABA Crankshaft
* OBD-1 ABA Connecting Rods
* 9A Pistons notched to accept the #5 valve or OBD-1 ABA Pistons notched to accept the #5 valve.
* OBD-1 ABA Intermediate Shaft machined to accept AEB Camgear
* AEB Cam gear
* 20V Head with 3 oil ports blocked. (Complete with valves ,camshafts etc)
* AEB Valve cover
* 20V Transverse Intake manifold as the longitudinal unit will place the throttle body into the radiator.HKK motorsports can build a nice affordable unit for you.
* 20V exhuast manifold or ATP unit (might as well do the job properly)
*Using an SEM (Standalone Engine Management) in Waste Spark:*
* 3-PIN OBD-1 ABA/VR6 throttle body
* 2-PIN Bosch Water Temperature Sensor
* 2-PIN Bosch Air Temperature Sensor
* 4-PIN Bosch 02 Sensor
* 3-PIN Bosch VR Sensor
* (4) Injectors (sizing of your choice)
* 4 tower waste spark coil
* 16V Plug wires
* 16V Plug wire adapters
* Bosch electronic fuel pump
*Using Digi-I:*
* Digi-I system from a Corrado G-60
* SNS Tuning chip (only ones who can custom make a 20V chip)
* Injectors to match said chip
* G60 distributor/ABA distributor
* 16V Plug wires
* 16V Plug wire adapters.
* digi-I throttle switch conversion kit
* Slight cutting of the 20V head to make the distributor clear.
Below are comparison pictures showing that Fox/Audi 80 engine mount brackets can work on the ABA Block.
*ABA rear:*
*ABA front:*
*3A/9A rear:*
*3A/9A front:*
With luck your engine bay should look similar to this....

I would stray away from Digi-I and focus on using a SEM.You can easily do a 20V swap if you just focus on use common sense.Ask the right questions and the right answers will arrive.Clint,if you think your question will sound stupid just feel free to hit me up via IM.Look forward to seeing the input from you and other members.Keep it clean guys,would hate to have Jonathan perform a clean up on isle-5.


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Wizard-of-OD)*

Sorry, you're wrong about the APH block. I know from EXPERIENCE and EF can back me up on this. . you can't use the APH block with easily availble oil pans. it CAN be done but it's not going to be cheap or easy to get. IT IS NOT THE SAME as the rest of the 1.8 blocks in size or bolt pattern.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_ 
Ok here is some insight for all you Digi-II users.You can do an NA 20V Swap on Digi-II for UNDER $1500US using your Digi-II but prepared to do fabrication to make it work.Basically you will literally 

What is you opinion on cams for the n/a 20V? Are aftermarket cams avalible in Europe for the NA 20V?
Thnaks for the info!


----------



## Slowturn (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
*OPTION #2 : BUILD A HYBRID!*
This to me is the best route to go simply because piecing together parts is always cheaper than buying a whole engine.For e.g. why buy a 1.8 block when you can get a 2.0 ABA?Why buy a stock exhaust manifold when you can buy an ATP unit? etc 
So how do you go about building a hybrid?
Simple....*you will need the following parts*:
* OBD-1 ABA Block
* OBD-1 ABA Crankshaft
* OBD-1 ABA Connecting Rods
* 9A Pistons notched to accept the #5 valve or OBD-1 ABA Pistons notched to accept the #5 valve.
* OBD-1 ABA Intermediate Shaft machined to accept AEB Camgear
* AEB Cam gear
* 20V Head with 3 oil ports blocked. (Complete with valves ,camshafts etc)
* AEB Valve cover
* 20V Transverse Intake manifold as the longitudinal unit will place the throttle body into the radiator.HKK motorsports can build a nice affordable unit for you.
* 20V exhuast manifold or ATP unit (might as well do the job properly)
*Using an SEM (Standalone Engine Management) in Waste Spark:*
* 3-PIN OBD-1 ABA/VR6 throttle body
* 2-PIN Bosch Water Temperature Sensor
* 2-PIN Bosch Air Temperature Sensor
* 4-PIN Bosch 02 Sensor
* 3-PIN Bosch VR Sensor
* (4) Injectors (sizing of your choice)
* 4 tower waste spark coil
* 16V Plug wires
* 16V Plug wire adapters
* Bosch electronic fuel pump
Below are comparison pictures showing that Fox/Audi 80 engine mount brackets can work on the ABA Block.
*ABA rear:*[/url]
*ABA front:*[/url]
*3A/9A rear:*[/url]
*3A/9A front:*[/url]
With luck your engine bay should look similar to this....
http://www.80tq.com/~wiz/gallery2/d/448-1/011.JPG


This is an amazing amount of helpful information! Thank you Wiz!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now, for my question: I've read through the other thread in the 80/90 forum, but didn't find all the answers for the 3A, so I wanted to clarify something on the HYBRID option: 
I've got an whole Audi 80 to scavenge from, so if using a 3A for the hybrid block, would the following setup work?:
•use the whole 3A bottom block (including crank,rods,pistons), 
•the AEB head
•AEB exhaust manifold
•AEB intake manifold
•AEB distributor
•AEB cam gear
•3A crank gear
•3A IM shaft
•Audi 80 front mount radiator
•and one of those 155 teeth timing belts
?
Thanks!
SlowTurn


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Slowturn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Windowlicker* »_Sorry, you're wrong about the APH block.


If I am wrong then prove yourself.

_Quote, originally posted by *Windowlicker* »_I know from EXPERIENCE and EF can back me up on this. . you can't use the APH block with easily availble oil pans. it CAN be done but it's not going to be cheap or easy to get. IT IS NOT THE SAME as the rest of the 1.8 blocks in size or bolt pattern.


Volkswagen isnt going to go and make 1 special block just for the Bettle.There are 2 types of 1.8T's,Internal and External water pump.The APH being an internal unit requiring a 2000+ Audi A4/VW Passat oil pan.
Id say it was an error on your part with the oil pump pick up as this needs to be accompanied with the oil pan your using.

_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_
What is you opinion on cams for the n/a 20V? Are aftermarket cams avalible in Europe for the NA 20V?

I had a set of ADR camshafts before and the profile looked the same as the AEB 1.8T camshafts.Some users in the 1.8T forum claim that the profile is different but I have yet to see proof.
As for aftermarket camshafts,I believe CAT makes a set of NA cams for the 20V.

_Quote, originally posted by *Slowturn* »_
I've got an whole Audi 80 to scavenge from, so if using a 3A for the hybrid block, would the following setup work?

* 3A Block
* 3A Crankshaft
* 3A Connecting rod
* 3A Pistons notched for #5 Valve
* 20V/AEB head
* 3A Distributor
* 3A Intermediate Shaft
* AEB Camshaft Gear to press fit onto the intermediate shaft.
* AEB/9A 16V Crankshaft gear
* AEB timing belt
* AEB intake manifold
* AEB exhaust manifold
* AEB oil pan & pick up because the money you spend tapping into a 3A oil pan could as well be spent on an aluminum AEB unit which comes allready tapped for an oil return.


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Wizard-of-OD)*

Wow, I'm glad your common sense about what VW trumps my flat out experience. Christ. . . EF, could you take some pictures of that block I left with you vs a 1.8L oil pan and show him. I know I may be a putz and a hack but I can hold two pieces up and say. . uhh. . duhhh dat don match.


----------



## Zyzzyan (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Wizard-of-OD)*

<deleted>


_Modified by Zyzzyan at 8:47 PM 2-7-2006_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Windowlicker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Windowlicker* »_Wow, I'm glad your common sense about what VW trumps my flat out experience. Christ. . . EF, could you take some pictures of that block I left with you vs a *1.8L oil pan* and show him.

Thats what I am saying.You were trying to fit a 1.8L fox (external water pump) oil pan onto an Internal water pump block.
It obviously wont work...
*External Water Pump block : hump for oil pump @ rear of the block*
Internal Water pump : hump is removed from the block and oil pump is relocated to front of the engine.
















So the 2002 Passat oil pan would bolt onto the APH block,you just need to get the Passat oil pick up because there is nothing stopping it from bolting to the engine since all the oil pan holes on all internal water pump 1.8T's are in the same positions.


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Wizard-of-OD)*

Actually, no. I had the AEB oil pan.
It amazes me that, for all you know about VW's and how they work, you're still trying to tell everyone that the APH is a great idea when you've never TRIED it. Why can't you do what the other people around here did when it didn't work? say "huh, that's odd, I didn't know that block was different. But you have actually TRIED it so ya must have a clue what you are doing." Instead, you're telling everyone that this is just fine. Someone's going to try it, and get a couple hundred if not a couple thousand dollars into a project and relize they're screwed.







How are you gonna feel when some moron like Z tries this and has to sell his fox to the scapper because he's broke himself trying to do it. . .










_Modified by Windowlicker at 6:26 PM 2-7-2006_


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Windowlicker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Windowlicker* »_Wow, I'm glad your common sense about what VW trumps my flat out experience. Christ. . . EF, could you take some pictures of that block I left with you vs a 1.8L oil pan and show him. I know I may be a putz and a hack but I can hold two pieces up and say. . uhh. . duhhh dat don match.









There are 2 bolt patterns for oil pans for 1.8Ts Early external waterpump blocks which is the same as all the watercooleds back to 1975. This is what a Fox comes with standard, as does the AEB code 1.8T. The early style engine only came in longitudinal applications in the US.
Later, internal waterpump blocks have a different bolt pattern for the oil pan. This style block came in this country in both longitudinal (2001- Passat, A4) and transverse (beetle/golf/jetta) applications.
It is entirely possible to get the pan and oil pump pick-up from a later A4/Passat and use it on an APH engine.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Windowlicker)*

I will try to get to it. I'm not sure I have an intact JN block to compare it too but I distinctly remember measuring both a Stock Fox block and APH block and discovering that the APH was .5" longer than our JN block. It can be done but you have to use an oil pan from a 2002 or 2003 Audi as the 98 era Audi pans don't fit!


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_There are 2 bolt patterns for oil pans for 1.8Ts Early external waterpump blocks which is the same as all the watercooleds back to 1975. This is what a Fox comes with standard, as does the AEB code 1.8T. The early style engine only came in longitudinal applications in the US.
Later, internal waterpump blocks have a different bolt pattern for the oil pan. This style block came in this country in both longitudinal (2001- Passat, A4) and transverse (beetle/golf/jetta) applications.
It is entirely possible to get the pan and oil pump pick-up from a later A4/Passat and use it on an APH engine.

Agreed. However, it's possible, but not easy nor cheap. I explored this option and ruled it out due to time and $$ constraints. It's not worth the hassle for this block. Get one of the other blocks, they put out more HP, are cheaper and easier to install.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Windowlicker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Windowlicker* »_Actually, no. I had the AEB oil pan.

Then you had the wrong pan. Great mystery solved. Use the proper oil pan for you application. On with the thread!


_Modified by BillLeBob at 11:30 PM 2-7-2006_


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_There are 2 bolt patterns for oil pans for 1.8Ts Early external waterpump blocks which is the same as all the watercooleds back to 1975. This is what a Fox comes with standard, as does the AEB code 1.8T. The early style engine only came in longitudinal applications in the US.
Later, internal waterpump blocks have a different bolt pattern for the oil pan. This style block came in this country in both longitudinal (2001- Passat, A4) and transverse (beetle/golf/jetta) applications.
It is entirely possible to get the pan and oil pump pick-up from a later A4/Passat and use it on an APH engine.

Yes, we realize that, but for an _easier_ swap, the APH is not the engine to use. The AEB is. Yes, if you get an APH and have the parts handy to use it, great, it will work but requires a lot of swapping of internal parts and fabbed mounts.
The AEB will bolt in (mount wise) and the other misc parts you may need are easier to come by as they're older.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (efritsch)*

Okay, so its agreed that the APH just isn't the right block to use for the Fox. Do able yes, but more difficult.
Agreed?


----------



## 88GL_Wagon (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (efritsch)*

It doesnt appear that the APH would be anymore difficult than an AEB. Both would require custom motor mounts. 
IMO, it would be easier to start with a block that accepts the stock fox engine mount brackets and source the correct oil pan and pump/pickup for the application.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (efritsch)*

I'd like to lock and add this to the FAQ, but only after we have a concensus on what is correct. When linked to the FAQ, the bickering will be removed so the FAQ can remain/become a resource and not an episode of Jerry Springer.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Longitudinal)*

I'll go hunt down a pair of Fox mounts and see for sure if the APH will accept them. I'll even show you the difference in length between the APH and the AEB pan.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_I'd like to lock and add this to the FAQ, but only after we have a concensus on what is correct.

I cant believe your questioning my information Jonathan








whatever the case keep the thread open.Any post I see unfit I will simply report to the moderator.You can clean up whatever posts you feel you have to.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_whatever the case keep the thread open.Any post I see unfit I will simply report to the moderator.You can clean up whatever posts you feel you have to.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

OK. But I have my finger on this red "lock" button and it's so tempting.







Thread will stay open, but the Jerry Springer stuff stays out. One of these days, I will go through the FAQ and remove all the drama. Nobody should have to sift through that junk to find info.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Wizard-of-OD)*

FAQed under both FI and engine swaps.


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Longitudinal)*

Edited for de-structive content.


_Modified by Longitudinal at 6:15 PM 2-8-2006_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (efritsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_I'll go hunt down a pair of Fox mounts and see for sure if the APH will accept them. I'll even show you the difference in length between the APH and the AEB pan.

No need.I have both oilpans 10 feet from me. (turning them into dry sump oil pans).The APH will not accept Fox/Audi 80 engine mount brackets.You will have to build brackets for it just like the AEB.

_Quote, originally posted by *Windowlicker* »_They're going to get lost and buy all the wrong crap for it.

Thats what guessing is for and I leave that for you









_Quote, originally posted by *gti_luver19* »_I want to know if i can take a american 1.8T out of a audi or passat and make it work.I dont want to build a hybrid or put a 2.0L in the car.

Ok so your going with option#1.I would find a 1.8T from _any_ longitudinal Audi A4/VW Passat as whether you go internal water pump (ATW) or external water pump (AEB) your going to still have to fabricate both engine mount brackets.Once the engine is in place the rest is going to be fairly straight forward since I can build you a plug & play harness to go with your 034 ecu.

_Quote, originally posted by *gti_luver19* »_
Can i just buy the 1.8T motor and drop it in with some different mounts and some exhaust and intake modifications.

Yes you can.I pm'ed Greg this link last night,he will be more than willing to build you an intake manifold should you need one.


----------



## gti_luver19 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Wizard-of-OD)*

alright so basically i should take the motor and slide it in and connect the tranny and then make the mounts or are there templates that people already have made that i can look at for dimensions.I want to make sure there is no strain or weird angles that might mess up other parts in the near future.Im planin on runnin the motor with some bolt ons and shootin for 250 at the wheels so let me know if the stock tranny will hold up or do i need a diesel tranny or what.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (gti_luver19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_luver19* »_alright so basically i should take the motor and slide it in and connect the tranny and then make the mounts or are there templates that people already have made that i can look at for dimensions..

Well if your using the AEB engine, 2 of the 3 bolt holes on the driver side engine mount will line up so that should jump start the building process.As for the passenger side,try adapter the AEB engine mount bracket to bolt onto the Fox subframe.Its going to take some time but if your patient then it should work.

_Quote, originally posted by *gti_luver19* »_
if the stock tranny will hold up or do i need a diesel tranny or what.

Not sure how strong the Fox Gearbox is but I would just score an Audi 8090 FWD *012* gearbox from a local pick and pull.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Wizard-of-OD)*

I love wacky projects like this.







Just as an FYI, USRT can produce a big-port short runner intake manifold to fit this configuration. The intake plumbing can be set up so that the throttlebody does not interfere with the radiator. If we may be helpful, just holler. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** ([email protected])*

errr, the car's longitudinal dude. . Radiator is nowhere near the TB.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Windowlicker)*

Pissssh. Transverse guy!
















Hey Scott, I'm just kidding. Good to hear that some company is willing to make stuff for us.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Windowlicker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Windowlicker* »_errr, the car's longitudinal dude. . Radiator is nowhere near the TB.

Orly?


----------



## 88GL_Wagon (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Windowlicker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Windowlicker* »_errr, the car's longitudinal dude. . Radiator is nowhere near the TB.

Sure it is, we are talking crossflow motors here


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Windowlicker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Windowlicker* »_errr, the car's longitudinal dude. . Radiator is nowhere near the TB.

AEB manifold will plant the throttle body into the Fox radiator.In order to overcome this you will have to make a plenum that allows the throttle body to exit infront of the radaitor,not in the centre.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Wizard-of-OD)*

You could also get fancy and cut off the throttle body, flip it over, and weld it back on. But that's getting fancy.


----------



## gti_luver19 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (efritsch)*

im so confused now..the other thread is locked and some say the motor will bolt up and some say it wont without mount modifications.I guess ill just have to see when i get my motor and try boltin it up.


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (gti_luver19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_luver19* »_im so confused now..the other thread is locked and some say the motor will bolt up and some say it wont without mount modifications.I guess ill just have to see when i get my motor and try boltin it up.

Listen to what Wiz say and you'll not be confused.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (gti_luver19)*

The other thread is locked because I want all the 1.8T discussion to be on one thread. This way, we can eventually decide what is correct and what is not. We need to control (mis)information and get our stories straight.


----------



## gti_luver19 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Longitudinal)*

yeah id just like to know who has actually seen what they are talkin about instead of people tellin me things that they think or have heard works.If you havent seen it or have done it firsthand then dont post cuz its gunna make it alot harder to find what works and what doesnt.After i do my swap ill post everything i had to do along with pics and diagrams as good as i can but id like to know what has already been researched and what can be proved.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (gti_luver19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_luver19* »_I guess ill just have to see when i get my motor and try boltin it up.

ask the questions and If I dont know the answer I will tell you point blank I do not know the answer.In order to mount the 20V engine onto your fox subframe you will have to make mount brackets.That is not friction,that is a fact...
I say before and I will say it again,I am not running a popularity contest therefore I dont have to be friends with anyone.If your posting wrong information I am going to call your bs on it.If you think I am wrong then PROVE me wrong via pictures and a decent explanation.So far the oil pan theory has been blown out the ass along with the AEB is a straight bolt in...









_Quote, originally posted by *gti_luver19* »_If you havent seen it or have done it firsthand then dont post cuz its gunna make it alot harder to find what works and what doesnt.

Thats why I had Jonathan lock the other thread because alot of the information in there was wrong.Like I said before,there is a fox running around with a 20V engine in it.Personally I have not placed a 20V (AEB,AWP,etc) into a Fox but I have done numourous research on Audi B-Frame chassis to know what can fit in where and what will not fit.
This is my most recent project so you can take it for whats its worth.I am aiming for alot more power though so stay tuned.


----------



## gti_luver19 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Wizard-of-OD)*

hmmm...i think i just got wett...lol...yeah i just want some honest proven answers.i want to know if anybody has templates or good pics of the mounts that have to be made.


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (gti_luver19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_luver19* »_i want to know if anybody has templates or good pics of the mounts that have to be made.

If anyone would have a such bracket that would mean he would have a 1.8T in his Fox. No one have done it so far so it's hard to post a pics of something that no one have done. You'll have to design and create the bracket on your own.


----------



## ErikLyon (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Wizard-of-OD)*

So which pan is which in your picture there?







and does one of those bolt to an 8v or 16v block?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (ErikLyon)*

Finally had the time to actually clean up the AEB Oil Pan.Below are images of the AEB Oil pan [*RIGHT*] next to an AWM Oil Pan [*LEFT*] (for windowlicker this is the oil pan that could have saved your project).


*Click image for larger resolution*

_Quote, originally posted by *ErikLyon* »_and does one of those bolt to an 8v or 16v block?

Only the AEB unit bolts to the 8V/16V block. (9A,PL,PM,6A,etc)

If anyone is interested,I have the following parts for sale:
* AEB Oil Pan
* AEB Oil Pump
* AEB Oil Pump pick up (direct bolt on for the Fox oil pump).


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Wizard-of-OD)*

how much for all three shipped to 11358?


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Wizard-of-OD)*

Kinavo, nice to see you're really doing the swap! Finally it will be done.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_

Sorry Billibob I dont consider you a Fox guy









Ha!


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Wizard-of-OD)*

i just want to get all the info/questions in order before i commit to something. 
but a swap is definately on its way just don't know which one. 


_Modified by Kinavo at 11:16 PM 3-13-2006_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Kinavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kinavo* »_i don't window shop for the fox.

My apologies for jumping the gun.Thank you









_Quote, originally posted by *Kinavo* »_
i just want to get all the info/questions in order before i commit to something. 
but a swap is definately on its way just don't know which one. 

Well it just boils down to choice of head now.Economically I would build a 16V Turbo but ideally a 20V Turbo will net more power @ a given psi log.In situations like these sourcing the parts individually is a *HELL* of alot cheaper than buying an complete engine,simply because you buy what you NEED.
So far you have the following that you can use back:
* Fox engine mount brackets
* AEB Oil Pan
* AEB Oil Pump
* AEB Oil Pump pick-up
Try and source a 16V Passat engine as they are going relatively cheap these days ($150-$250US).So that you can get the following parts:
* 9A Block
* 9A Crankshaft
* 9A Connecting Rods
* 9A pistons
* 9A Cylinder Head
* 9A Valve cover
* 9A lower intake manifold
Now have the 9A pistons shaved to lower the Compression Ratio down from 10.8:1 to about 9.3:1. Then start part shopping for the following:
* Complete Overhaul kit
* ARP Head studs
* ARP connecting rod bolts
* ARP Main Studs
* Oil Feed & Oil return line
* 16V Intake manifold built to clear the radiator
* ATP log manifold or a custom unit from anyone on vortex
* T3/T4 turbocharger from Boostfactory
* Autotech adjustable Camgear & IM Shaft Gear
.Most of the Replacement parts & ARP hardware you can get from Rodney Huss.You have many options,just pick a head, take the correct advice and you wont be misguided


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

does anyone know if this TB will work on a 16V or 20V head?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW

_Modified by Kinavo at 11:44 PM 3-13-2006_


_Modified by Kinavo at 11:56 PM 3-13-2006_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Kinavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kinavo* »_does anyone know if this TB will work on a 16V or 20V head?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW

Look for OBD-1 Throttle Bodies either from a VR6 or a 2.0 (ABA).That throttle body will not bolt on to either the AEB 20V or 9A 16V intake manifold without an adapter plate.Regardless your going to have to build a custom intake manifold which [email protected] is offering.


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

how can he be reached??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Kinavo)*

I'm here. USRT is interested in producing a manifold for this application. First, though, we'd need to know approximately how many folks would want the piece and when. Secondly, we'd need a car to test fit. Fabrication is done in New Hampshire (03743). The schedule will probably open up for us in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kinavo* »_how can he be reached??


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm here. USRT is interested in producing a manifold for this application. First, though, we'd need to know approximately how many folks would want the piece and when. Secondly, we'd need a car to test fit. Fabrication is done in New Hampshire (03743). The schedule will probably open up for us in about 3 weeks.

















Told you he would find his way here








Found this picture in my archives,good for all those 9A block searchers.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Anyone needing one of these for a N/A'd 20V?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (rhussjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhussjr* »_Anyone needing one of these for a N/A'd 20V?

It looks rather like that will be shooting pretty close to our subframes...


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (the brit)*

Fox application. I have the correct units for the Fox application (not pictured).


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Holy crapola, where did this thread come from? LOL. Kinavo any progress on your 20V swap, I haven't laid a finger on mine in a looooong time, but since this weather is gonna get better hopefully magic will happen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

LOL We are in the same boat man. The lastest update was when I got my pistons. that was a while ago. Next step is to bring all the engine components to the shop and put them together. I have been procrastinating and I just paid for a trip to Cancun so it might be a little while longer.
Once the weather gets better Ill start stripping the engine bay. Many parts to come...
thanks for asking


----------



## WGC (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (bobqzzi)*


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (WGC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kinavo* »_Next step is to bring all the engine components to the shop and put them together. I have been procrastinating and I just paid for a trip to Cancun so it might be a little while longer.

F cancun and F that Mazda....get cracking,this has been going on toooo long!








WGC,why not get a longitudinal manifold?Would make life alot easier for you.


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Wizard-of-OD)*

LOL well it was love at first sight between my mazda and a stop sign. They just locked eyes at went at each other. Nothing major but still a nuisance, about $400 worth. Most of that coming from the paint job (pearl white). 
I have been thinking bout my Fox a lot more now, with this forum being so alive now. As soon as the weather gets nicer I will start guttin the engine bay. I will bring the engine to the shop possibly in a month or two.


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Kinavo)*

what tranny is in that silver fox? I always thought tranny was our biggest hurdle


----------



## WGC (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: **1.8T Engine Swap Guide** (Mr Roo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Roo* »_what tranny is in that silver fox? I always thought tranny was our biggest hurdle

Fox tranny.








Kinavo. Guy silver fox owner dont know longitudinal manyfold. its rare here too...


----------

